# Introducing... Willow.



## Caty M

We had our interview with the Basset rescue and it went well.. and we have Willow on a trial basis right now. She listens really well, and can sit and shake a paw. She's superrrr affectionate! She was pulled from the humane society from the basset rescue because she was deemed unadoptable and would be put down due to her heart murmur. 

Here's the 10 year old girl. :wink: she is a bit tubby and is currently on Medi-cal but if the trial period goes well she'll be on raw.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

O.M.G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is ADORABLE!!!

GAWD...I cant wait to see that beautiful ol' girl eating raw soon!!!:becky:

How long is the trial period?
How are your other 2 taking it???

(I love Tess going, "Hey, HEY...DOWN HERE!!!" in that last picture!!LOL)


----------



## DeekenDog

She looks lovely! How's she getting along with your other dogs so far?

Hope the trial goes well so we can see the improvement in this girl when she's switched to raw. Make sure you document her before/after condition too.


----------



## Unosmom

Aw, what a sweet pup! I love how Tess photobombs the last pic.


----------



## xellil

Oh my Lord you got the old gal! Yay! I am so happy for both of you. She is adorable.

By the way, I'm sure you know this but lots of dogs live a normal lifespan with heart issues. I do believe you deserve a special halo for considering adopting a dog that has heart disease.


----------



## magicre

you have a heart as big as christmas.


----------



## MollyWoppy

You are just the best. Taking on an older dog with health problems, seriously, thank you, you are a good person. I hope with everything I've got that it all goes well for everyone. Thank you <3


----------



## BoxerParty

Awww, she is just adorable! Can't wait to see what raw will do for her!


----------



## Caty M

Both Bishop and Tess seem to like her.. and she LOVES my black and white cat, LOL. There was no history of her with cats in her file but she thinks he is just the coolest thing ever. The trial period is pretty variable, she just said give it a couple weeks and see how it goes, then we can talk about adopting her.


----------



## xellil

Two days you might give her back - I bet there's no way after two weeks! she'll be part of the family.


----------



## Sprocket

She looks like a grand old lady  I am sure she will blossom under your care.


----------



## Donna Little

I LOVE her! Old dogs are the best!! And I love little Tess in the last photo. She looks like, "What the hell? Is it still behind me?!" :shocked:
Congrats! I can't wait to see how she'll look after being on raw for a few months.


----------



## DandD

Yay!!! Oh Caty, she`s a sweetheart!!! I hope it goes well for all of you :cheer2:


----------



## luvMyBRT

Oh my! She melts my heart!! What a sweetie! 
I hope she's a perfect fit for your family!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

SOOOO....question...kind of a funny one.......

Who is picking up the kibble poos???LOL :tongue1:


----------



## Caty M

Well.. Tess did earlier! uke:

But me, since she was my idea LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Willow is just precious!
I am so glad that you took her in.


----------



## lauren43

She is absolutely to die for (and I am generally not a basset person) but I just love her facial expression and all of her rolls!
Best of luck with the trial period!
I would love to one day adopt a senior as well, gotta love the gray face, such distinction.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Caty M said:


> Well.. Tess did earlier! uke:
> 
> But me, since she was my idea LOL


Little Miss Garbage Gut was just trying to help Momma out!!!:tongue:

(OHH...but OMG...she is eating kibble based poo....that means she must be needing it added to her diet!!!:tongue1


----------



## DaneMama

She is so adorable!!! I've always loved senior dogs. When we fostered Danes we always fell in love with the older ones as they are nearly always the best dogs. 

You're a saint for adopting a senior girl! She's lucky to have such a wonderful second chance at a good life


----------



## emric

She's so cute! Love her! I'm sure you will give her a great life! She deserves it!


----------



## Caty M

Yeah... we're adopting her. LOL


----------



## Herzo

Oh goody. And now we have another basset on the forum. I'm so happy for thee old girl, you will have so much fun getting her back in shape. I have with Maddie and we love her so much, even though I'm having some problems with her right now. She is so funny and has gotten so happy. When I go out at night just before dark to feed the horses all dogs just have a grand old time. she will sometimes take a big run at me and I will bend down and she will sort of jump up at me then take off for the house or back out to the pasture. It's so funny watching her.

Willow is so so cute I just want to give her a big old kiss. I guess you'll have to do it for me. Thanks for rescuing her your a wonderful person.


----------



## frogdog

How *wonderful* of you...to look at that face and think they were going to euthanize her, shameful.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Yay!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Omg. Sloppy, floppy Willow Hound and dainty, petite Tess look so funny sitting next to each other! She is too cute. She sounds like she's a keeper!


----------



## xchairity_casex

congratz!! she sure is a doll!
i just adore elderly dogs with the grey faces there is jsut somthing about it especielly when they have dark eyes theres just somthing about them that just make you wanna look into there souls and see whats in there

or maybe im just a weirdo :wacko:


----------



## xellil

xchairity_casex said:


> congratz!! she sure is a doll!
> i just adore elderly dogs with the grey faces there is jsut somthing about it especielly when they have dark eyes theres just somthing about them that just make you wanna look into there souls and see whats in there
> 
> or maybe im just a weirdo :wacko:


No, you are not weird. I am so thrilled that Caty adopted Willow I feel like I've adopted her myself. you just feel like these old dogs have so much wisdom, have seen it all and often have seen the worst and still think life is good. And to have a good home in their twilight years - it's only what they deserve. When I see my little dog's face looking up at me I feel like I am given a chance to do something good with my life.


----------



## Caty M

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Omg. Sloppy, floppy Willow Hound and dainty, petite Tess look so funny sitting next to each other! She is too cute. She sounds like she's a keeper!


Oh yeah they are so opposite in looks LOL. They are around the same height but Willow weighs almost 60lb more. It's funny.. I never thought I was a "hound" person.. but now I have two LOL


----------



## Caty M

Here's a couple of pics of her enjoying a raw snack:


----------



## xellil

Her ears DO get in there, don't they? In cartoons, you could tie them in a bow on top of her head.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

xellil said:


> Her ears DO get in there, don't they? In cartoons, you could tie them in a bow on top of her head.


And that is why WE keep baby wipes by the back door for Buck when he's done eating! Hahaha. Welcome to my world of ear cleaning inside and out, Caty! Hahahaha


----------



## Herzo

You better watch it hounds get into your blood. I don't think I will ever not have one in my life, except when I get real old.

I just had to get my old girl in. I was going to put one where she was enjoying a raw treat but I can't fine it. I'm like xellil they look up at you and you just feel so good to be able to give them a better life. I can't believe how happy Maddie is now, sometimes after she eats she will go out into the living room and jump and roll around then bark. I really think it's just joy at life now.


----------



## Sprocket

I seem to recall reading somewhere that a deep, narrow dish is best for dogs with ears like that.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Herzo said:


> View attachment 6258
> You better watch it hounds get into your blood. I don't think I will ever not have one in my life, except when I get real old.
> 
> I just had to get my old girl in. I was going to put one where she was enjoying a raw treat but I can't fine it. I'm like xellil they look up at you and you just feel so good to be able to give them a better life. I can't believe how happy Maddie is now, sometimes after she eats she will go out into the living room and jump and roll around then bark. I really think it's just joy at life now.


I have already decided that I will never be without a bluetick! Hounds definitely do have a way of burrowing their way into who you are.





Sprocket said:


> I seem to recall reading somewhere that a deep, narrow dish is best for dogs with ears like that.


I WISH Buck would eat out of a bowl! If you hand him his food in a bowl he pulls it straight out and plops it onto the concrete. Better for for getting your face half an inch from the ground when you need to gnaw on something with your back teeth!


----------



## Herzo

Sprocket said:


> I seem to recall reading somewhere that a deep, narrow dish is best for dogs with ears like that.


Yep all my water dishes are the smaller narrow type. And you have to change them allot as they tend to slop up the water and make it gross for the others. One reason I'm not sure the fountains would work. they sound great but......oh the slobber.


----------



## Sprocket

Herzo said:


> Yep all my water dishes are the smaller narrow type. And you have to change them allot as they tend to slop up the water and make it gross for the others. One reason I'm not sure the fountains would work. they sound great but......oh the slobber.


haha I know that even though I don't have a hound. Gunner leaves puddles all over the place when he is done with the water.


----------



## DeekenDog

She looks like she's starting to eat her raw?


----------



## Caty M

She loves it now. She is still being fed the kibble until we officially adopt her (we have to have a week at least trial period- ends this Sunday)- but she's been having some raw snacks!


----------



## Caty M

She is fitting in well :wink: and she is officially adopted as of today. :smile: Now on complete raw food.










She is a little heffer though! LOL


----------



## xellil

That is the cutest photo in teh basket!


----------



## Caty M

Thanks!!

Any advice on how much she should lose? She was weighed in at the vets and is 67.7lb- so that's her starting point. She is a "big" female basset but still very overweight. The vet receptionist lady said she could "maybe lose 5lb"- I was thinking more like 15 LOL but then I am used to slender dogs. Her "Royal Canin body score" as per the vet is 3.5/5- 3 being the ideal. So apparently she is only a little chubby but I think she is quite obese.


----------



## xellil

Honestly, she looks pretty fat to me when she's lying on her side. Of course, it's hard to tell from a photo. 

Rebel i think is about 10 pounds overweight but when is laying flat he looks fatter than he is. 

Why don't you feed for five pound loss or 10 pound loss, depending on what you think, and then see how she looks?


----------



## xellil

Yes, when i look at the photo again I think she could probably lose more than five pounds - Snorkels isn't a bassett but she has the same body type, and her weight when she was grossly obese was at her tummy and then she had these pouches right on her rear haunches. It looks like Willow kinda has that same thing going on.


----------



## Caty M

I'll prob just feed until I think she looks great then take her in and weigh her, see how much she lost 

She has no tuck up and looks like a sausage from the top- no indent at all.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Well one thing about it...if she is anything like our cat who was SUPER carb heavy she will shed 5-10 pounds and look like it was 15-20!! (Boots has so far lost 7 and looks like it was 13 at least!!:thumb

But I would agree....15 would be a good starting point!!


----------



## xellil

yep, I think it's much harder on these dogs with long backs to be overweight. Snorkels has arthritis in every joint in her spine and I'm fairly convinced being so fat either caused it or accelerated it.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

xellil said:


> yep, I think it's much harder on these dogs with long backs to be overweight. Snorkels has arthritis in every joint in her spine and I'm fairly convinced being so fat either caused it or accelerated it.


Yup, totally agree!

Even though they were kibble fed we kept our Clara Belle (Basset) and Beauregard(Lhasa, also a long low breed) nice and lean their whole lives, as I will keep Dixi, and as my Mum keeps 16 year old Bonnie(Lhasa)....there is NO WAY their backs should carry as much weight as some people bulk onto it!!!!:wacko:

EDIT to add....here was Clara Belle, at 11 years old...the cancer had started at this point.....but IMO she looks pretty darn good for a kibble fed(TOTAL krapple till 6 years old) Basset with cancer!


----------



## xellil

Man, she looks more like a beagle than a basset hound. So THAT'S what they are supposed to look like!

Yes, we genetically engineered these dogs to have abnormally long spines and then we let 90 percent of them turn into fatsos. Maybe we should have engineered a couple more legs for the middle of their bodies.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

xellil said:


> Man, she looks more like a beagle than a basset hound. So THAT'S what they are supposed to look like!
> 
> Yes, we genetically engineered these dogs to have abnormally long spines and then we let 90 percent of them turn into fatsos. Maybe we should have engineered a couple more legs for the middle of their bodies.


She was all Basset...I can promise you that!!

But yes, she was nice and lean....for the longest time she held steady at 47lbs....granted that was on krapple...but still!!

(This was the picture my Mum sent me on her last day on our earth.....I was over 800miles away when they had to put her down!!:Cry


----------



## DeekenDog

Caty M said:


> I'll prob just feed until I think she looks great then take her in and weigh her, see how much she lost
> 
> She has no tuck up and looks like a sausage from the top- no indent at all.


This is what I did with Deeks. It thought he had about 5 lbs to lose. When I went and weighed him when he was at his ideal, he'd lost 12 lbs. Visually it wasn't a big difference at all. I also think she has about 15-20 lbs to lose. She might be okay with a 10 lbs weight loss but with an older Basset I would want her slim to help take stress of her back.


----------



## xellil

I haven't seen many Bassett hounds in person, and I don't think I've ever seen one that was normal weight. 

I'm so sorry she got cancer. She looks like such a sweetie, and so wise with that beautiful white face.

So Caty there's your measurement - if Clara Belle was 47 pounds and Willow is maybe a little bigger boned, maybe 55 pounds?


----------



## Scarlett_O'

xellil said:


> I haven't seen many Bassett hounds in person, and I don't think I've ever seen one that was normal weight.
> 
> I'm so sorry she got cancer. She looks like such a sweetie, and so wise with that beautiful white face.
> 
> So Caty there's your measurement - if Clara Belle was 47 pounds and Willow is maybe a little bigger boned, maybe 55 pounds?


Ya, I think in that picture she was 55...but with the tumors...47-50 was probably a good weight for her. But yes, for Willow I would say 55-ish would be a good starting goal!!:smile:

And thank you Xellil, she was truly my Brother's dog(well actually she was bought for my Mum's '95 Mother's day...but by time it came to August and my Brother's Birthday she was all his!!LOL) But seeing as how Ive always been the #1 dog person in the family...the one who fed, walked, clipped nails, convinced my parents to up the food quality each time, etc she was also part my dog as well. I loved her with my whole heart...I was devastated when my Mum called me, I knew she had cancer...but never imagined that I wouldnt be there to say good bye!!


----------



## xellil

I'm sure she knew you were thinking of her -it's hard to lose any dog and I know from experience having one come to the end of its life when we are away always leaves a little guilt. It's good that she had people with her who loved her.


----------



## Herzo

Maddie was 68.5 lbs when she came to the shelter she did loss some weight there then when I got her home she lost more and I think she weighed 56 or something like that when I had to take her in when her eye was swollen. I can't find my receipt. She seems to be a little under weight right now but I think that's better than over so I'm not worrying about it to much. Turtle is much smaller dog and she weighs 46 lbs I think.


----------

